# abdominal pain..



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

does anyone else suffer from this at times of anxiety and how do you manage it?i have suffered from stomach pains, D etc since i was younger when i used to go away from home. they always passed when i went home. recently, i have been told i have IBS and don't want to irritate anything by being over anxious about being away from home (i'm at uni 100 miles away from home). is there anything i can do to help?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

Very common anxiety/IBS symptoms...hang in and conquer your fear.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi thanks for your reply. i am not feeling home sick really, but maybe i am and am not realising it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

Oh yes, my life was once ruled by anxiety. The best relief that I have ever found has been in Michael Mahoney's IBS Audio 100 Self-hypno program. Relaxation therapy is the key to improving both anxiety as well as IBS. Check the CBT/Hypno Forum for Mike's Tapes. If you're willing... they really work....







...but ya gotta wanna...







Best Wishes, Evie


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

I've gotta say I just received the above mentioned cd's Monday and have used for 2 days and even though my primary symptom of ibs which is constipation is about the same, my anxiety about that has decreased and my mood is much better. Could be a coincidence but I really think the listening sessions have truly already begun to benefit me. And I was a longtime hold out, didn't want to spend the money but I'm so glad that I finally did. Jimmye


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

Austin... so glad to hear that !! I have finished the IBS 100 Audio program, but continue to utilize it for its calming benefits.Marilyn on the CBT/Hypno Forum just clued me in on the follow-up to the IBS self-hypno program (TIP)... which I plan to order soon.I cannot say enough wonderful things about the significant and positive influence that Michael Mahoney's self-hypnotherapy has done for my IBS and my anxiety !!Best Wishes, Evie


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

I used to get this every morning on the way to work - gut wrenchers that caused me to break out in sweats. I'm not working right now which allows me to sleep a bit later so I don't get the gut wrenchers. But if I have to get up early, they're back again. I think it has something to do with the system "waking up" and anxiety certainly doesn't help things. I took Levbid for awhile and that helped to a degree.Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

And of course, if you think that waking up early will cause you to get a stomach ache, It WILL. I quit work because of IBS... initially I felt better, but didn't dare do anything in the morning, then I got to where I couldn't do anything in the afternoon... and then it got to where I was completely dibilitate... Painful d if I ever left the house and my stomach ached all of the time.All anxiety... I can't believe that my thoughts did this to me, but that's what it was. My sis sent me this article. Doctors are saying that our gut has its own nervous system... http://kprc-tvhealth.ip2m.com/index.cfm?pt...=12738&site_cat I've heard before the like 90% of our serotonin is located in our gut... that's why this relaxation therapy/SSRI drugs/meditation work so well for our symptoms.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

thanks for the article. im back to the doc tomorrow about new medication for my abdominal pain because the anti spasmodics arent giving me any relief from it. any suggestions for something that might work?


----------

